# Title 24 help



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Any BAS is based upon controlling this or that load.

However, just what loads could any BAS scheme turn off within a parking structure ?

I can't think of any.

Turning of any elevator system -- not a chance.

Turning off lighting -- remote decision making is impossible -- motion sensors would be the limit -- and you don't need a BAS connection for them.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

What does BAS stand for? 
Remote decision making is totally possible, the energy management system will do it any time you're exceeding the allowed wattage that was determined during planning. 
I'm just thinking that in order to monitor the building as a whole they would need a cat5 between structures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BAS => Building Automation System(s)

You're describing a campus wide BAS.

What loads are permitted to be shut down in a parking structure ?

The core loads that BAS address: HVAC + lighting.

Parking structures don't have the former & you're not allowed to turn the lights off -- and trimming peak load is pretty much a day time only affair... especially for a commercial structure.

As for running data comm to a parking lot -- that makes sense on its own -- just for security -- if nothing else.

But if the parking garage is outside your scope of contract -- it's time to loose interest.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have article numbers?
I'm just trying to learn about it. 
I suppose there's some regular power receps but they won't be used very much. 
I'm just thinking of running the conduit while the ceiling space is still wide open and no walls are up yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Electrozappo, 

I was recently on a value engineered project that in the parking structure each light had a motion sensor on it that would dim it to 50% until it sensed motion. 

The motions were deemed their own energy management system. You would have to submit it all for approval and see if it will fly in your jurisdiction. 

I took a Title 24 course through PG&E and the instructor was very knowledgeable and would talk to people and reference where to look for ideas on this. I'll see if I can find her contact, she works at UC Davis in their lighting program.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Just checked and they have outdoor lighting guides on their website. 

This would be a place to start: http://cltc.ucdavis.edu/title24


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You also may need to factor in a certification of Title 24 compliance for your lighting at the end of the job in order to get your final inspection.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks bubba. 
What I've typically seen here in la is disconnecting the sensors that come with the light and running dimming wire from the local controllers. 
This way they can all be monitored together and I believe connected to the internets. 
I'll have to look that course up. I'm pretty sure my company needs a compliance inspector. It would be cool to become that guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

